# Stromverbrauch im Energiesparmodus



## Meatsucker (14. November 2007)

Weiß eigentlich jemand, wieviel Strom der Computer noch verbraucht, wenn man Windows Vista nur in den Energiesparmodus versetzt? Ich überlege nämlich, ob ich mir die ganze rauf- und runterfahrerei des Rechners einfach spare wenn der Verbrauch entsprechend niedrig ist.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2007)

Meatsucker am 14.11.2007 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß eigentlich jemand, wieviel Strom der Computer noch verbraucht, wenn man Windows Vista nur in den Energiesparmodus versetzt? Ich überlege nämlich, ob ich mir die ganze rauf- und runterfahrerei des Rechners einfach spare wenn der Verbrauch entsprechend niedrig ist.





du meinst wohl standby-modus und nicht energiesparmodus, oder?


keine ahnung, aber du könntest dir mal so ein strommessgerät leihen und es nachmessen.


----------



## Chemenu (14. November 2007)

Herbboy am 14.11.2007 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Meatsucker am 14.11.2007 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Vista heißt der Stand-By Modus "Energie sparen"


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2007)

Chemenu am 14.11.2007 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Vista heißt der Stand-By Modus "Energie sparen"



LOL da denk ich eher an einfaches runtertakten der komponenten und sleepmodus der platten... naja, wenn microsoft meint...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2007)

Meatsucker am 14.11.2007 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß eigentlich jemand, wieviel Strom der Computer noch verbraucht, wenn man Windows Vista nur in den Energiesparmodus versetzt? Ich überlege nämlich, ob ich mir die ganze rauf- und runterfahrerei des Rechners einfach spare wenn der Verbrauch entsprechend niedrig ist.



ist das jetzt stand-by (kein bild), stand-by (daten im ram, lüfter aus,...) oder stand-by (hibernate, daten auf festplatte)?
in ersterem fall spart der rechner kaum etwas.
im zweiten sinkt der stromverbrauch auf wenige watt über "aus" - einzig die 5v stb leitung ist noch aktiv, viel mehr als 5w kann da kaum ein netzteil liefern.
im dritten ist der rechner physisch aus, aber statt das betriebssystem komplett zu booten wird nach dem hochfahren der hardware nur ein image des rams von vor dem runterfahren geladen.


----------



## Chemenu (14. November 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 14.11.2007 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Meatsucker am 14.11.2007 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das dritte wäre dann ja der Ruhezustand. Bringt aber eigentlich keine Vorteile beim Hochfahren, dauert genauso lang.

Der "normale" Stand-By-Betrieb kann auch schon einiges an Strom sparen wenn sich Festplatten, Grafikkarte, Soundkarte, Netzwerkkarte usw. deaktivieren.
Am meisten verbrauchen sowieso die Grafikkarte und der Monitor.
OK, neuerdings auch Chipsätze... 

Also ich würde empfehlen den Rechner immer komplett auszuschalten wenn du ihn längere Zeit nicht brauchst. Das Booten dauert ja nun auch wieder nicht so lange, vielleicht 2 Minuten bei nem vollgemüllten System.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2007)

Chemenu am 14.11.2007 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das dritte wäre dann ja der Ruhezustand. Bringt aber eigentlich keine Vorteile beim Hochfahren, dauert genauso lang.



also bei mir geht das schon schneller, als das normale booten von windows und (mit viel glück  ) sind dann auch gleich alle programme da, an denen man weiter arbeiten will.
(zugegebenermaßen nimmt windows bei mir eh den kleineren teil des bootens ein - aber nicht jeder hat nen raid&zusätzlichen festplattencontroller)



> Der "normale" Stand-By-Betrieb kann auch schon einiges an Strom sparen wenn sich Festplatten, Grafikkarte, Soundkarte, Netzwerkkarte usw. deaktivieren.



die dinger höhren nur auf, was produktives zu machen - aber strom erhalten sie weiterhin.
abgesehen von den festplatten hält sich die einsparung also in grenzen. (und die brauchen eh nicht viel)



> Am meisten verbrauchen sowieso die Grafikkarte und der Monitor.



und die cpu. und den monitor kann man auch so ausschalten - in den meisten fällen macht dass auch nen ordentlichen unterschied gegenüber stand-by.


----------



## cremedelacreme (20. November 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 14.11.2007 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> > Der "normale" Stand-By-Betrieb kann auch schon einiges an Strom sparen wenn sich Festplatten, Grafikkarte, Soundkarte, Netzwerkkarte usw. deaktivieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


erzähl keinen unsinn. laut messgerät verbraucht mein laptop im standby 0,3Watt. wenn das mal nicht nahezu nix ist. was mein desktop-pc im standby verbraucht weiß ich noch nicht, aber mehr als 5W wird es nicht sein.
von hier aus sei also gesagt: lieber standby als herunterfahren oder ruhezustand. 0,3 ist, vorausgesetzt es stimmt, wirklich fast nix und ist kein argument den pc jedesmal auszuschalten - höchstens über nacht. aber selbst das ist wayne bei dem gringen verbrauch. wenn der rechner einem monat im standby verbringt, kostet das nicht mal 10Cent. lal

naja, mal sehen, was der desktop-pc dazu sagt.


----------

